# So, I am A feedee



## Squishy-Kit (Dec 16, 2009)

So I have recently come of the feederism closet and now I am crazy about it! You see I have been gaining for a while, but I just refused to admit I was a feedee. I am relatively new, so I am looking for suggestions! What are some good foods to eat on a regular basis? What are some good foods to stuff with? How do I stretch my stomach to fit more food? Anyway I appreciate any help I can get on my journey to 260 or more!

-Kit


----------



## skizz (Dec 16, 2009)

Squishy-Kit said:


> So I have recently come of the feederism closet and now I am crazy about it! You see I have been gaining for a while, but I just refused to admit I was a feedee. I am relatively new, so I am looking for suggestions! What are some good foods to eat on a regular basis? What are some good foods to stuff with? How do I stretch my stomach to fit more food? Anyway I appreciate any help I can get on my journey to 260 or more!
> 
> -Kit



Eat a whole bag of the chocolate donettes from the supermarket, chug chocolate milk, stuff yourself with pizza, eat lots of pasta, lots of cheese, fried foods, donuts, ice cream, etc. Don't eat during the day. Have big meals at night. Gaining is fun!


----------



## Tracii (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome nice to have you here.


----------



## Nick78 (Dec 17, 2009)

Find a feeder. :eat1:


----------



## zena695 (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome! I'm a recently-out-of-the-closet feedee myself, and gaining is wonderful. Like someone already said, just enjoy yourself, enjoy the journey. Happy eating! :eat1:


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Dec 17, 2009)

As someone going in the opposite direction (I'm trying to lose weight; of course, I've been trying to do so since I was nine years old), all I can do is tell you some of mine own personal experiences that have made me gain weight over the years;

1) eat as many carbohydrate-rich foods as you are comfortable with just before you go to bed or take a nap.

2) avoid exercising as much as possible. Exercise increases your metabolism and helps you burn more calories while resting which is when most people burn the majority of their calories.

3) keep tasty food around you as much as possible. The more food in your line of sight, the more calories will go into your stomach.

4) keep us updated on your progress on this and/or other Dimensions boards, especially with lots of pictures!

Love ya
.


----------



## lifelongpassion (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree with the previous posters: lots of carbs, ice cream, pizza, pasta with cream sauces, etc. To increase your capacity, every other day try to have a meal where you eat a couple of bites more than you normally would. Not to the point of getting sick, just enough to make your tummy really full. Also, take a day on the weekend where you just keep yourself full all day-start off with a big breakfast, and then every hour top it off. Also, a big bowl of ice cream before bed every day. 
Good luck, beautiful, and keep us updated!!


----------



## Koldun (Dec 18, 2009)

Squishy-Kit said:


> So I have recently come of the feederism closet and now I am crazy about it! You see I have been gaining for a while, but I just refused to admit I was a feedee. I am relatively new, so I am looking for suggestions! What are some good foods to eat on a regular basis? What are some good foods to stuff with? How do I stretch my stomach to fit more food? Anyway I appreciate any help I can get on my journey to 260 or more!
> 
> -Kit



You're giving me quite a few ideas...


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 18, 2009)

I have three words for you:
Variety, variety, variety. 

Variety will help you stay healthy as you gain. ^^ Don't just eat mcdonalds, for example.

Variety will help keep your stomach from getting "bored". The wider a range of things you eat, the less you'll get overfull or have indigestion, and the less likely you are to make yourself sick.

Variety is fun! 8D It keeps overeating filled with new flavors and interest. ^^

Congrats and good luck! :eat1:


----------



## kilo riley (Dec 18, 2009)

Squishy-Kit said:


> So I have recently come of the feederism closet and now I am crazy about it! You see I have been gaining for a while, but I just refused to admit I was a feedee. I am relatively new, so I am looking for suggestions! What are some good foods to eat on a regular basis? What are some good foods to stuff with? How do I stretch my stomach to fit more food? Anyway I appreciate any help I can get on my journey to 260 or more!
> 
> -Kit



eat all the tacos in los angeles and you will get fat


----------



## rideforlife (Apr 20, 2010)

lots or carbs and sugar and stuffing ;]


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

It is always a pleasure to have another feedee


----------



## braindeadhead (Apr 20, 2010)

Probably not a good idea to load up on sugar too consistently.. Try to still eat health and be active just work on eatting more and more and the fat will come


----------



## rideforlife (Apr 20, 2010)

braindeadhead said:


> Probably not a good idea to load up on sugar too consistently.. Try to still eat health and be active just work on eatting more and more and the fat will come



yup yup, weight gain comes from simply taking in more calories than you burn each day, so stuffing with anything would help and just eating


----------



## Clyde (Apr 22, 2010)

I just posted another thread on the other board. My wife just came out of the feedee closet and she asked me to get her a lot bigger. It is a HUGE turn on for both of us.


----------



## bigirlover (Apr 23, 2010)

Fast Food. It's cheap and has TONS of calories... Regular stuffings to strectch your stomach and keep a track of how many calories you're taking in. There's lots of programs (google it) that tell you how many calories you need to maintain a certain weight so you can even figure out how many calories it would take to weigh 400 lbs. or whatever your goal is.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 23, 2010)

so has no one noticed that the OP hasn't posted anything since this thread?


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Apr 23, 2010)

disconnectedsmile said:


> so has no one noticed that the OP hasn't posted anything since this thread?



I noticed that as well but since she isn't openly promoting any website or other type of business of hers, I can only assume that the reason she hasn't posted any more is because she lost interest in being a feedee... for whatever reason.

Too bad because she's looked kinda cute!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 23, 2010)

disconnectedsmile said:


> so has no one noticed that the OP hasn't posted anything since this thread?



just saying, since it seems that people are still dropping compliments and encouragement.


----------

